

Rent prices rose 12% in 2010 - chailatte
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/rent-prices-rose-12-last-year-report-says-2011-01-07

======
aero142
This is very surprising to me. When the home sales market drops, more people
rent out their old home instead of selling it at a loss, hoping that the
prices will rise soon. This causes the rent prices to drop. This is what I saw
a few months ago when I considered renting out my house. Perhaps I need to
check the prices again.

------
brudgers
Rising rents mean that the gap between rents and mortgage payments is
narrowing. That will tend to slow the decline of home prices.

------
space-monkey
"Rents hit a national average of $1,319 by December, up from $1,181 in January
2010, according to HotPads.com. The figures were calculated from a sample of
one million active rental prices on the website."

Someone generated a statistic based on an arbitrary data source and posted it
on the internet. It must be true!

~~~
drp
The stats were aggregated from every rental listed on hotpads during 2010. At
any given time there are half a million rentals listed, some of which have
multiple vacancies (large buildings), thus the million prices.

original: <http://hotpads.com/pages/housing-report-2011-01.htm>

